# صور من دير سمعان الخراز



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)




----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*

ممكن حد يصغر الصور لانى مش عارف واسف انها كبيرة واتمنى ان الموضوع ينال الاعجاب


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*

جميل اوى يا شادى

ربنا يباركك

المزيد​


----------



## totty (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*

_ميرسى ليك خالص

صور رااااائعه

وهو فعلا دير جميل وكله بركه

بركه القديس سمعان الخراز تكون معانا أمــــــين

ميرسى ليك _​


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*

اشكرك ماما كاندى الرب يابركك


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*

شكرا على المورو الجميل يا توتى الرب يباركك


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*

جميلة جداجداجدا ربنا بياركك وبيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ga_shetoos (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*

جميل اوى الدير ربنا يباريك حياتك


----------



## mena774 (25 أبريل 2009)

*صورة حلوة لدير سمعان الخراز*

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/315948399.jpeg


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صورة حلوة لدير سمعان الخراز*

صوره جميله 

بس ياريت حضرتك تضع اكتر من صوره فى الموضوع 

ميرررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صورة حلوة لدير سمعان الخراز*

*من اجمل الاديرة ربنا يوسع فية ويباركك شكرا ليك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صورة حلوة لدير سمعان الخراز*

شكرا اخى

الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صورة حلوة لدير سمعان الخراز*

شكرااااا جزيلا

الرب يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صورة حلوة لدير سمعان الخراز*

ميرسى يا مينا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صورة حلوة لدير سمعان الخراز*

*صورة جميلة
ثانكس مينا​*


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا ليكم دير رائع

تم الدمج لتكرار المكان
*


----------



## amad_almalk (26 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىى علي الصوريا اوشوا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## mario 2009 (26 مايو 2009)

دير جميل اوى ميرسى جدا


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

صور جميلة اوي

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا جميل


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا وهو ده فعلا


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: صور من دير سمعان الخراز*

*شكرا للصور الرائعه والمجهود

الرب يباركك​*


----------

